# new n00b *NOW WITH PIC OF THE NEW BABY :D*



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello people 

I'm looking at getting a mk1 TT in the new year so, here i am to do bit of research 

So if anyone has any pearls of wisdom with what to look for when buying a TT as i currently know nothing,  i'll be looking for a 225, and thinking i might go for one from before march 2001 so the tax is cheaper :lol:

I currently drive this celica in case anyone is interested :idea:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice motor you have there ;-)


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Alright fella!

Wanna buy it then? :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk and before you ask ,no :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  on a TT of that age make sure the cam belt / water pump have been changed


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  on a TT of that age make sure the cam belt / water pump have been changed


Cheers, i'll be sure to check that. I just checked on the tax calculator on Parkers and since the budget the mega tax for 2001-2005 seems to have been postponed for a few years, so that won't be an issue after all 

When i checked before it was looking like over £400 a year in 2010, now it's back to £240 ish. Happy days for many of you guys i imagine 

Can't wait to start looking. Not going to be fun trying to sell mine though. Probly get peanuts for it


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Just paid deposit on this beauty:










2000 225 BHP, 49k miles, totally unmolested, 2 women owners. Mint!

Got it for a credit crunch christmas bargain busting £5500 which i think is a real bargain 

Can't wait to pick it up, hopefully at the weekend 

1st up, Cambelt, water pump and thermostat, then maybe tune and remap. I'm gonna be skint and i LOVE IT


----------

